# Property map of The Elysian



## Ann-Marie (Mar 27, 2015)

Does anyone have a property map that shows the building locations at The Elysian in St. Thomas?


----------



## SciTchr (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a map saved on my computer, but the link needs a member name/password, which I do not have.  PM me with your email and I will send the PDF to you.


----------



## GregT (Apr 7, 2015)

Please see the attached -- it's a fun property, I hope you can go!

Best,

Greg


----------



## SciTchr (Apr 7, 2015)

Cool, Greg...I think i received my map from you. Thanks.


----------

